# tankmates?



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

what are good betta tankmates in a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Fish without fins to be nipped or would nip the bettas fins, fast tetras, afr. dwarf frog.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Avoid fish such as guppies and dwarf gouramis as these fish tend to intimidate bettas because they are a similir shape and colour, the betta will soon fip their fins to shreds.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

in my 55G I have lots of different fish with my betta but for a 10G I would suggest maybe some black skirt tetras 3 or more. They haven't bothered my betta at all and they are personable little guys.... also corydoras are adorable and do good cleaning the bottom of the tank


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

black tetras are usually fin nippers, especially when they are not kept in proper groups.
I suggest cardinal tetras or harlequin rasboras(Trigonostigma heteromorpha ).

Fish and frogs should never be kept in the same tank.Frogs produce wsate, that is toxic to fish and can cause death and shortened lifetime.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

osteoporoosi @ Sat Jan 29 said:


> black tetras are usually fin nippers, especially when they are not kept in proper groups.
> I suggest cardinal tetras or harlequin rasboras(Trigonostigma heteromorpha ).
> 
> Fish and frogs should never be kept in the same tank.Frogs produce wsate, that is toxic to fish and can cause death and shortened lifetime.


aha!!! harlequin rasboras!! i like them! thanks! :wink:


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

No problem, it is always nice to help.
Remember that harlequins need soft and black water.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I know many people ( including my wife) that has kept dwarf frogs in there tank along with fish for years without any problems.


RC


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

many people keep their fish with frogs and it may seem that they go well together. But the frogs are slower in eating than fish and it may be very difficult to keep them in good shape.
Frog poo also irritates the fishes gills and their protective layer on top of their skin.
So no frogs with fish, aye :roll: ?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

My experience has shown me a different opinion, but I will respect your opinion on this as well.


RC


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i got a question thats totally off subject, but....what is with your avatar rc??


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

If I were you, I'd keep him alone :S that siunds does it?
PS: the avatar is cool!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

> many people keep their fish with frogs and it may seem that they go well together. But the frogs are slower in eating than fish and it may be very difficult to keep them in good shape.
> Frog poo also irritates the fishes gills and their protective layer on top of their skin.
> So no frogs with fish, aye ?


Frog poo is very similar to fish poo, frogs and fish co-exist in the same environment too. I've kept af. dwarf frogs with fish for years. Give me some scientific evidence of it and I'll believe you... (scientific article on a study) but until then, I would say that is just opinion and not fact.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

yah the avatar is cool....its just....weird.....is that like a baby pic of you or something?


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

Harlequin or dwarf rasboras would go nicely with a betta. A group of 6 or so. 

No frog with fishes in small tanks, is my opinion. The frog waste is quite strong stuff. You cannot compare the situation with frogs and fishes in a small tank to a situation in nature. In nature the water flow is constant and the amount of water is huge compared to the small tank, and the fish and frogs can spread to a large area rather than stick tightly together in small spot with their feces etc.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah, RC, the avatar is pretty cool. is the baby picture your son? anyway, i want to get clear how betta pal really works. is it like any fish left over in a show and people don't have money to ship them back so they are donated to the bettapal program? is that right? that's what i heard.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The Baby is my Avatar is my 7 month old son. Betta Pals does get a few fish from shows , but 95% of the Betta Pals stock comes directly from the Breeder. The Breeders themselves ship the fish to the new IBC members.


RC


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwww.....thats so sweet! hes cute, rc


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i see, RC. so it will be running again at the time of the next show? do you know what is in stock right now? i am looking for melano or copper


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It will be running by closer to the end of march. I don't have any idea yet what stock will be available, but I'm working "double Black" stock that will be ready by then.


RC


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2005)

I heard white clouds are good with bettas. I tried putting little pond snails in my tank but my betta nipped them to death. I am planning to put a larger snail in there and see what happens.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

RC, i just wondering where the parents of the double black from?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The parents are from my stock, but the grandparents were from Jim Sonnier.


RC


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

rc, im dying to get a black betta. where can i get one?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i see, thanks RC.


----------



## PrizedAngelfish (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, don't ever include goldfish. It's weird, but when I was really little, I had two goldfish that ripped my betta's fins to shreds and eventually drove him mad. As for something I actually recommend...I used to have a betta I kept with the others, and he didn't show aggression towards my full-grown Blue (Also known as Three-Spot) Gourami or Lemon Tetra.


----------

